# max voltage



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

wondering what is the max voltage for best performance for a 301 and a 310?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check this online manual page for the specs...

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/301_1


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Check this online manual page for the specs...
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/301_1


hmm guess he doesn't have a 310 manual hwell:


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> hmm guess he doesn't have a 310 manual hwell:


That appears to be true,yet I would guess the 310 and the 312 would be about the same(?)

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, that would be my opinion too. Here is the 312 page in case you didn't find it....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/312_1


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok so both units say 12 volt.....so I take it that the lionel control that i have should not be used with these trains as it has hookups for 15v and 25v only and the one that i do use now has 7-14 v hookup


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

IDK about your Lionel transformer, although some Flyer guys here have been known to use them. I would think you need to seek their assistance about the voltage from it though. Maybe thiers are different types with lower voltage??

My Flyer transformers are marked 7-15V and, when measured, usually top out at around 16.8V.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here is the 312 page in case you didn't find it....
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/312_1


Ahh,there it is. I quit looking a page too soon,it seems...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 310/312 engines like other Gilbert engines were designed to operate with the 7 to 15 volt output of the Gilbert transformers. Later Gilbert transformers output up to 18 volts so the engines should be safe up to this voltage. I find that I almost never exceed 12 volts because the engines are running too fast above that voltage. 
All the above values are for pure sine wave output. If a modern supply with a non sinusoidal output is used care needs to be taken. Bob Nelson has posted a conversion chart for meter readings taken on the output of the modern chopped sine wave transformers. 
Tom


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All I use are Lionel transformers. They work fine.I use the A and U post. On my VW, same as a ZW only smaller output, there is only 2 posts, (8 total), 2 for each loop.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Only one exception, the 1033 has the wiring reversed. On that the A is common and U is the variable voltage terminal. Don't know why but it's the oddball.

Carl


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

reason I was asking is when i tried the lionel control on 14v the train buggered off without touching the speed control (it was on "0") and when i touched the power to the 25v it really buggered off at a speed it has never gone lol

I am thinking the lionel control will work but needs some work (must be dirty or something)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are several transformers like the 1033 that have the sense reversed, don't know why they did that.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are several transformers like the 1033 that have the sense reversed, don't know why they did that.


I tried using the control wile it was going and it had no effect on the train at all had to unplug it .


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Which transformer were you trying? Almost sounds like you connected it using fixed voltage taps, instead of variable ones. A place to look.

Carl


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> Which transformer were you trying? Almost sounds like you connected it using fixed voltage taps, instead of variable ones. A place to look.
> 
> Carl


Carl;
I will take a couple of pics of the back of the controller and it's multiple connections that are there tonight for you.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

here you go

someone had changed the left handle before I got it 










sorry about the pic but I just couldn't get a good shot of the terminals

from left to right as you see them C - U - A with 18v marked between the 1st and common then then 14v - D - E with 25v marked between the common and last terminal.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

You left out which terminals you had connected when you hooked it up. From what I do know, A-U would be the variable 0-14 volt connections. If you used C-A then that explains the runaway. Those shown "bridged" are for constant voltage output. Here's a link to Olsens page on it. Hope it helps. http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/transfmr%5Cpstw1.pdf

Carl


----------

